# WEEK 7 VEg WITH PICTURES Should i flower or not? help!



## whiterussian (Jan 3, 2009)

These plants have grew a lot since you guys have last seen them, i was going to change to 12/12 today, but i wanted to see what MP would say, i want all the feedback i could get, these are 6 master kush feminized, 1 citral hashplant(female), and 1 superglue(not sure yet) should i flower or let them get a little bigger???


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 3, 2009)

let them go another seven weeks!!!


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

i would start them on 12/12 lighting whenever you like..i think there ready. mine are on wk 4 and im gonna start them flowering week 7 . they look nice plants too well done.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 3, 2009)

There looks to be one that is a bit loighter shade of green on the front left????   

Anything special going on with that one or is that one of the single plants or one of the Kush????

The rest look good.. Bloom them babies


----------



## JBonez (Jan 3, 2009)

the longer you veg, the greater the yield.

that may help your decision, i heard that when breeders post projected yields, its after a plant is topped once and vegged for 4 weeks. The longer you go, the more you get!


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

also something to take into account is that they will double if not triple in height when in flowering. my blueberrys got to over 5 feet. i let them veg for 9 weeks last grow and nearly ran out of room.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 3, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> also something to take into account is that they will double if not triple in height when in flowering. my blueberrys got to over 5 feet. i let them veg for 9 weeks last grow and nearly ran out of room.



yes but im sure you had a significantly greater yield though too right?


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 3, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> also something to take into account is that they will double if not triple in height when in flowering. my blueberrys got to over 5 feet. i let them veg for 9 weeks last grow and nearly ran out of room.



yes but im sure you had a significantly greater yield though too right?


----------



## mendo local (Jan 3, 2009)

Go ahead and flower them. I f you wait, its just that much longer till your next harvest!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

I quess it all depends on how much space you have to work with.


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 4, 2009)

I would definately flower those babies, looking kind of crowded in there.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 4, 2009)

They look really nice and ready to put into flower if you want.  If they double in size, in both width and height, will you have enough room?  Are you planning on transplanting, and when?  These are a couple of things to consider.  If you have plenty of room, and are able to transplant if necessary, you can continue to veg those.  It seems to me that most indoor growers veg for short periods of time.  I don't think most veg for more than 8 weeks or so.

I'd put those into flower now.  As mendo local said, the sooner you flower those, the sooner that you can begin a new crop.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess my first question is how tall do the breeders say those plants get. My Aurora Indica stayed short and bushy. I flowered her at 10" and she is only 22" tall. I have never grown Master Kush, Citral or Superglue so I don't know what their heights when finished are. If they are a Sativa dominant plant than I would get to flowering real soon. Find out what the breeder says for finished height and that will give you a general idea of what you can expect.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 4, 2009)

Indoors at some point you wont get any more yield with more vegg time.
If the plants become too crowded or tall the light just wont be enough and the bottom of the plant wont produce and lots will be lost due to being yellow from lack of light. essentialy you will have 2 foot of stem on the bottom followed by yellow growth/buds with nice buds up top.


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I quess it all depends on how much space you have to work with.


That is all the space i have to work with  its a 5x5x7


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 4, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> They look really nice and ready to put into flower if you want. If they double in size, in both width and height, will you have enough room? Are you planning on transplanting, and when? These are a couple of things to consider. If you have plenty of room, and are able to transplant if necessary, you can continue to veg those. It seems to me that most indoor growers veg for short periods of time. I don't think most veg for more than 8 weeks or so.
> 
> I'd put those into veg now. As mendo local said, the sooner you veg those, the sooner that you can begin a new crop.


you mean flower right


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 4, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I guess my first question is how tall do the breeders say those plants get. My Aurora Indica stayed short and bushy. I flowered her at 10" and she is only 22" tall. I have never grown Master Kush, Citral or Superglue so I don't know what their heights when finished are. If they are a Sativa dominant plant than I would get to flowering real soon. Find out what the breeder says for finished height and that will give you a general idea of what you can expect.


the superglue is already 2.5 feet in veg, that is a sativa dominant, and the citral is a short plant and so is the master kush, most kush strains only reach 2-3 feet indoors that ive seen, and i was going to flowering in that tent i really hope i didnt veg too long, but couldnt i grow it SOG method? Thats what ive read master kush grows in, so if i did do SOG that wouldnt be a bad thing there close together and touching right?


----------



## BUDISGUD (Jan 4, 2009)

either 1 more week or flower now ..........all up too you bro


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 4, 2009)

you could pull it off with some tying down and manipulating i think.


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 4, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> you could pull it off with some tying down and manipulating i think.


all the stems are almost 1 inch thick, and the branches are very stable as well i dont think i need to tie down, would pics help??


----------



## Alistair (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, whiterussian, I meant "flower".  Thanks for pointing that out.  I corrected the post.

2.5 feet is pretty tall for a Sativa dominant.  I wouldn't be surprised if that got over four feet tall if you put it into flowering now.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> That is all the space i have to work with  its a 5x5x7


 
you should be fine with that amount of space.


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 4, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Yes, whiterussian, I meant "flower". Thanks for pointing that out. I corrected the post.
> 
> 2.5 feet is pretty tall for a Sativa dominant. I wouldn't be surprised if that got over four feet tall if you put it into flowering now.


I think im going to get rid of the superglue, and just flower the rest, because the super glue is 8 inches from hitting the Light glass, and i can only raise it another couple inches at most, i started flowering today, so we will see.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

tie her down.


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> tie her down.


you know thats the thing i never tryed doing, was tieing the plants down, i never had a need for it, does that stop growth?? or is it for weak plants??? because my plants stems are THICK


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 4, 2009)

When the plants start stretching during flowering, if you need too, you can tie the plants in different directions to help save your vertical space. You should be fine but if you need to you will be able to. You don't need to bend the plant in half.


----------

